
Smartphone-based Ultrasound device Clarius passes FDA tests - sapphireblue
https://www.clarius.me/fda-510k-clearance/
======
sapphireblue
There was a couple of interesting threads on HN about ultrasound machines
recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13230741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13230741)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13241295](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13241295)

I stumbled upon this startup
[https://www.clarius.me/](https://www.clarius.me/) which provides an existence
proof for a decent ultraportable stethoscope-like ultrasound machine.

Any thoughts on this? How does it change the arguments from these earlier
threads?

